# Smoke Purge



## bsaxe43 (Jul 3, 2017)

I would like to ask if anyone has ever used the condenser section of an air cooled packaged AC unit to do post fire smoke purge. I know Johnson sells a damper that goes on the condenser section for pressure relief of a space, I would like to install this and exhaust smoke to the outside by opening this damper and closing the fresh air intake damper under purge condition of the condenser section. Does anyone see a problem with this?


----------



## RonRestore (Oct 31, 2017)

i have never used the condenser of an air cooled AC for this purpose. i am not sure either its a good option or not.


----------

